# Algen im Miniteich - Sorte?



## lemanie (10. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe seit ein paar Tagen Algen im Teich.
Nicht weiter schlimm, denke ich mal, aber ich wüßte gerne, was für eine Sorte es ist.

Sie sind ganz hellgrün und bilden unter Wasser "Wolken" an Pflanzen oder auch an der Teichschale.
Fadenalgen sind es denke ich mal keine, die sind ja eher dunkelgrün und richtige Fäden.
Wenn ich die Algen rausfischen will, dann erwische ich nicht wirklich welche, sprich, sie sind eher so eine glitschige, nicht greifbare Masse.
Habe mal versucht, ein Bild zu machen.
 
 

Ich hoffe, man erkennt einigermaßen was.

Gruß,
Melanie


----------



## scholzi (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Algen im Miniteich - Sorte?*

Hi Meli
Was es genau für Algen sind, kann ich dir auch nicht sagen!
Ich denke du solltest dir da keine Sorgen machen, dass sieht doch noch alles sauber und vernünftig aus!
Fang nur nicht an Chemie rein zu kippen!
Wenn du sie nicht mehr sehen kannst, dann sauge sie ab, so holst du auch gleich Nährstoffe aus dem Teich!


----------



## danyvet (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Algen im Miniteich - Sorte?*

Hallo Melanie,

ich kann dich gut verstehen, ich will auch immer genau wissen, was das Zeug ist, das da im Teich wächst/schwimmt/krabbelt 
Wahrscheinlich sind es Jochalgen, so wie du es beschreibst, die ganz genaue Spezies kann ich dir auch nicht sagen, aber Algenbestimmung (die "Vornamen" der Algen) ist schon was für Spezialisten, ist auch mikroskopisch nicht einfach zu bestimmen.


----------



## lemanie (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Algen im Miniteich - Sorte?*

Hallo ihr Zwei,

danke für die Antworten.

Nene, Chemie kommt sicher nicht ins Wasser. Ich sitze ab und an vor dem Teich mit einem Holzstab und wickle die Dinger auf.

Vielleicht schaffe ich es, meinen Mann zu überreden, unser Mikroskop auszupacken, dann kann ich vielleicht nochmal ein Bild einstellen.

Gruß,
Melanie


----------



## danyvet (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Algen im Miniteich - Sorte?*

Aber Vorsicht! Falls du __ Molche hast, die halten sich gerne da drin auf, weil es dort drinnen von Kleinstlebewesen nur so wimmelt. Vor allem die Babymolche, die sind auch farblich gut getarnt. Und bitte nicht glauben, was überall steht, dass die Tiere da rauskriechen können, wenn man die Algen ans Ufer legt. Außer den __ Schnecken schafft das kein Tier! Sogar für ausgewachsene Molche ist das ein tödliches Gefängnis!!


----------



## lemanie (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Algen im Miniteich - Sorte?*

Hallo Dany,

wirklich viel Algen erwische ich auch nicht auf einmal. Und dort kontrolliere ich, ob was drinsitzt. Wie groß sind denn Babymolche, hatte im Frühjahr kurz 2-3 erwachsene __ Molche zu Besuch.

Melanie


----------



## pema (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Algen im Miniteich - Sorte?*

Hallo Melanie,
klein, manchmal sehr klein. Ich verweise auf meinen heutigen Beitrag. 
Das kleinste Molchbaby, das ich im Eimer - mit Lesebrille auf der __ Nase - erkannt habe, war vielleicht doppelt so groß wie eine Mückenlarve.
Die kämen aus einem Fadenalgenhaufen nie heraus
petra


----------



## danyvet (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Algen im Miniteich - Sorte?*

Molchbabies sind ca. 7-8 mm lang, wenn sie schlüpfen. Bis sie aus dem Teich auswandern, vergehen ca. 3 Monate, da sind sie dann 3-4 cm lang. Spätestens so ca. Ende Oktober sind auch die letzten Molchbabies ausgewandert. Das heißt aber nicht, dass dann keine Viecherl mehr in den Fadenalgen sind. Jede Menge Libellenlarven verstecken sich auch noch da drinnen 
Ich verbringen viele Stunden mit dem Durchsichten der Fadenalgen, bevor sie am Kompost landen. Mit 2 Pinzetten bewaffnet, durchkämme ich sie akribisch in einem Becher oder kleinem Lavoir mit Wasser. Auch ca. 2mm große Eintagsfliegenlarven haben gute Chancen, nicht am Kompost zu landen, wobei ich gestehen muss, da bin ich in letzter Zeit schon etwa drastischer. Sonst werd ich nie fertig mit der Fadenalgensortiererei. Ich versuche jetzt, nicht mehr jedes Kleinstlebewesen zu retten, sondern wirklich nur mehr Molchbabies oder schon etwas größere __ Eintagsfliegen- und Libellenlarven (so um die 3-5 mm lang). Eine Zeitlang hab ich sogar die Hüpferlinge und Wasserflöhe rausgefischt.

edit: mir wird immer ganz schlecht, wenn ich Beiträge lese, wo die Leut schreiben, sie haben soundsoviele kg bzw. Kübel voll mit Fadenalgen abgefischt. Wie viele Viecherl dabei wohl draufgegangen sind...


----------



## pema (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Algen im Miniteich - Sorte?*



danyvet schrieb:


> edit: mir wird immer ganz schlecht, wenn ich Beiträge lese, wo die Leut schreiben, sie haben soundsoviele kg bzw. Kübel voll mit Fadenalgen abgefischt. Wie viele Viecherl dabei wohl draufgegangen sind...



Hallo Dany, 
da geht's mir genauso.
Z. Zt. traue ich mich gar nicht mehr an Pflanzen oder Algen...wegen der Molchbabys. Aber prinzipiell habe ich eine ganz gute Methode gefunden, die Anzahl der rauszupulenden Lebewesen in den Fadenalgen zu vermindern. Ich ziehe einen Strang von Algen an das Unfer und befestige ihn mit einem Stein. Allerdings sollte der Großteil der Algen noch im freien Wasser schwimmen. Erst nach ein paar Stunden - wenn ich faul bin, erst am nächsten Tag - hole ich den Strang ein und packe ihn in den 'Durchsuchungseimer'

Ich habe festgestellt, dass dann wesentlich weniger Tiere in den Algen sind. Die meisten ergreifen wohl die Flucht bei der Bewegung der Algen...und sie können es auch noch, weil die Algen noch frei im Wasser schwimmen.

petra


----------



## danyvet (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Algen im Miniteich - Sorte?*

 da bin ich ja froh, dass wir immer mehr werden, die so :crazy sind 
Meine neueste Methode: Ich fülle mehrere Becher (in denen man die Pflanzerl kauft, so bläuliche durchsichtige Becher, die ca. 1 l Wasser fassen) mit Wasser an, nehme eine Portion Fadenalgen und wasche sie in den Bechern aus, indem ich mit den Pinzetten ein bissl die Algen auseinander zupfe und sie im Wasser ein wenig bewege (rein, raus, immer tauchen, oder hin und her wedeln). Im ersten Becher sind dann auch noch viele Schwebepartikel, je mehr Becher ich verwende, desto klarer ist das Wasser, bzw. verteile ich die Schwebepartikel auf mehrere Becher, damit ich die Viecherl besser sehen kann. Dann hab ich Teesiebe aus Plastik, mit denen fische ich die Viecherl raus und verfrachte sie zurück in den Teich.


----------



## niri (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Algen im Miniteich - Sorte?*

Hallo Petra und Dany,

die Bechermethode kommt mir sehr bekannt vor . Da ich meine Minis immer wieder mal umbaute, habe ich nach einer wenig arbeitsintensiven Methode gesucht, vor allem Libellenlarven aus dem Mulm, geerntetm Pflanzendickicht und Algenpolstern zu befreien. Bewährt hat sich bei mir Folgendes: eine mittelgroße weiße oder sehr helle Kunstoffwanne im Schatten schräg aufstellen, so das in der unteren Hälfte genug Wasser ist. In der oberen Hälfte die Pflanzen oder Algen plazieren, so das sie etwas ins Wasser unten reichen. Die meisten Lebewesen flüchten irgendwann in den unteren mit Wasser gefüllten Teil der Wanne. Man sieht sie sehr gut auf dem sehr hellen Untergrund und kann sie dann zurück in die Teiche setzen. 

LG
Ina


----------



## lemanie (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Algen im Miniteich - Sorte?*

Ach Mensch, Leute, jetzt traue ich mich gar nicht mehr, die Algen rauszuholen. Zumal es ja keine Fadenalgen sind, sondern irgendetwas anderes!
Und im Moment wuchern sie sehr stark, einige Pflanzen sind schon richtig "umglibbert".
Sollte ich vielleicht irgendeine schnellwachsende Unterwasserpflanze einsetzen? Würde das helfen? Aber das bischen __ Hornkraut, das drin ist, ist auch schon komplett voll mit Algen und macht keine Anstalten zu wachsen!

Melanie


----------



## niri (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Algen im Miniteich - Sorte?*

Hallo Melanie, 

diese glibberigen Algen habe ich auch ab und zu in meinen Minis . Ich hole sie per Hand oder mit einem kleinen Käscher raus. Sie sind sehr hell und durchsichtig, mann kann die Lebewesen darin sehr gut erkennen. Ich würde sie schon entfernen. Hast du schon an Schwimmpflanzen gedacht, setz mehr davon ein, sie helfen sehr gut den Algen vorzubeugen, da sie die Nährstoffe direkt aus dem Wasser schnell aufnehmen und kein CO2 benötigen wie Unterwasserpflanzen.

LG
Ina


----------



## Limnos (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Algen im Miniteich - Sorte?*

Hi

Die kurzfädigen Überzüge auf Steinen sind of Schlauchalgen (Vaucheria). Ohne Gewähr!

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## lemanie (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Algen im Miniteich - Sorte?*

Schlauchalgen? Werde ich gleich mal googeln.

Ich habe gestern von meinem Schwager eine Spende __ Entengrütze bekommen, und hoffe jetzt, daß diese gut wuchert, und den Algen das Leben schwer macht.

Gruß,
Melanie


----------



## karsten. (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Algen im Miniteich - Sorte?*

Hallo

für solche Fragen gibt es ....zum Glück  Bernd Kaufmann 

den gab es auch hier 


und hier 

mfG


----------



## danyvet (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Algen im Miniteich - Sorte?*

und warum ist er nimma da? 
das wär ja super, so einen Fachmann hier zu haben 
wer hat ihn vergrault? :evil


edit: danke für den Link, Karsten!!! Die Seite ist wirklich sehr gut (auch wenn mir einiges fehlt). Das meiste ist zwar für AQ, aber es gibt auch ein Kapitel Algen im Gartenteich, das ALLE hier mal gelesen haben sollten, mit sämtlichen Unterkapiteln


----------

